# Inbox



## MatthewLover (Jun 11, 2003)

You should be able to get email from your buddies even though it is full. It isn't fair when the only way you can talk to them is by pm them so when their inbox is full you can't reach them!!


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 11, 2003)

Then empty it...and d/l the msgs you want ot keep


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 11, 2003)

Uhm... Could you repeat that question/suggestion with some level of ... understanding?


----------



## MacAddict (Jun 11, 2003)

Hit the check box at the top of the page (the one that makes them all get checked) and click the "Download" at the bottom of the page, then after its saved, hit the "Delete" button, and there ya have it, an emptied and ready to recieve PM box!


~MacAddict


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 12, 2003)

She's complaining about other people's boxes being full. . .not her own. 

This is a problem and can be annoying, but it is really only a matter of the other person being accountable. I've been onboard for over a year and have never let mine fill up. 

My advice to you is get your friends e-mail as well as pm addresses and contact them that way if they get filled up.


----------



## Beorn (Jun 17, 2003)

Currently 140 Private Messages are allowed. Also, they're allowed to be up to 8192 characters. That is a bit more than a megabyte of data, or 500 pages of plain text. As explained above, you can get rid of the PMs.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for increasing the pm length by the way (I didn't measure them, but a person who sends me long pms quite often told me you increased it.). . .that was about a month ago, however.


----------

